# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  reklama za dječju štednju

## klara

Ne znam kamo s ovim i sigurna sam da su cure koje se bave s pravilnikom već vidjele, ali ipak ću napisati. Je li ona reklama za _bubašparu_ (ili tako nešto) štenju od Raiffeisen banke kršenje pravilnika? Priča ide: upute za hranjenje bebe su svaka 3 sata i na bočicu.. I cijela obitelj se skupila oko bebe i veselo ju pokušavaju nahraniti s bočiom, to bi trebalo biti simpatično (i meni bi bilo simpatično pred godinu dvije kad nisam znala ništa o bebama i dojenju)
To je reklama na TV-u, ona na radiju nema veze s bočicama i hranjenjema, mislim.

----------


## sorciere

i meni je to bilo bljak...  :/

----------


## Candy

Meni je ta reklama prst u oko. Užas! Ne znam zašto me tako to pogodilo, ali svaki put se naživciram kad je vidim. To mi je jednako grozno kao da se reklamiraju cigarete.   :Evil or Very Mad:  
I najgore od svega, di je tu štednja? Jedino što reklamiraju je adaptirano mlijeko, odnosno nedojenje. Ma, fuj. Sramim se što sam u toj banci.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Eci

I meni je bljak i iživciram se.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tryxy

Potpisujem komentare. Kada sam ju prvi put gledala ostala sam  :shock:

----------


## traktorka

Slažem se,očito da nisu uopće razmislili prije nego su plasirali reklamu

A reklama bi bila simpatična da mama recimo doji a cijela obitelj to zadovoljno gleda , i svi sretni,ovako   :No:

----------


## upornamama

I ja sam uocila tu reklamu. Ma bez veze. Ciljaju to dijete bocom kao da je pikado.

----------


## traktorka

> I ja sam uocila tu reklamu. Ma bez veze. Ciljaju to dijete bocom kao da je pikado.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

> Je li ona reklama za _bubašparu_ (ili tako nešto) štenju od Raiffeisen banke kršenje pravilnika?


nije

----------


## csi

curke , to je reklama Raifeisen stambene štedionice  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MGrubi

i bez bočice reklama je iritanta

mogli su se potruditi i napraviti bolju reklamu

----------


## ASTRA

Potpis!

----------


## ana.m

I meni je reklama od kada sam ju prvi put vidjela bila fuj. Nisam ju pozorno pratila ali mi je jaaaaaaaako ušlo u uho _hranjenje svaka 3 sata_ i mahanje bocom, onako svi ko neki debili   :Mad:  [/b]

----------


## Nice

bljak  - već dugooo nisam vidjela jadniju reklamu  - izgledaju kao familija idiota

----------


## klara

> klara prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Je li ona reklama za _bubašparu_ (ili tako nešto) štenju od Raiffeisen banke kršenje pravilnika?
> 
> 
> nije


znači ne može se ništa napraviti da se reklama prestane emitirati?

----------


## MGrubi

pa možeš poslati pismo Raiffeisen banci, komentiraj reklamu i reci da zbog takvog lošeg pristupa ti bojkotiraš njihovu bubašparu

----------


## koalica

U našem društvu koje se toliko boji i zgraža na dojenje ta reklama me uopće ne čudi. A zamislite, jučer ja na jarunu, sjela na rinzol i da ću podojit Niku i naiđe neka baba stara i gleda "malu curicu" i vidi da ona grabi ustima cicu preko majice i na moje zaprepaštenje baba kaže Hoće cicu??? Pa daj joj   :Grin:  
Žalosno da mi je to čudno, zar ne???

----------


## Ena

Koja jadna reklama!!!

----------


## martinaP

Mene je ta reklama užasno pogodila - baš me steglo nešto u želucu, valjda me pucaju dojilački hormoni   :Sad:  .

----------


## klara

> pa možeš poslati pismo Raiffeisen banci, komentiraj reklamu i reci da zbog takvog lošeg pristupa ti bojkotiraš njihovu bubašparu


Poslala sam im komentar. Nisam ih "izgrdila", samo sam lijepim riječima pokušala ukazati na to da uz štednju reklamiraju i nedojenje.

Ne mislim da je stvar u zgražanju na dojenje niti u ničemu zlonamjernom. Bočica je simbol bebe i roditeljstva u našoj kulturi. Bočice se crtaju na bebi majicama, na čestitkama, na pairu za umatanje poklona... Nema to veze s dojenjem, bočica je simbol kao jelkice, snjegovići i uskršnja jaja. Treba mjenjati tu simboliku u glavama ljudi.

Komentar sam napisala ovdje (možda ima neki pametnij način, ovo sam prvo našla): http://www.rba.hr/my/bank/common/com...sp?language=HR

hajde napišite po par riječi ako vam se da.

----------


## k2007

> izgledaju kao familija idiota


u tome je i poanta

----------


## bimba iaia

:Laughing:  "Ciljaju to dijete bocom kao da je pikado."   :Laughing:  
...  :Nope:  ...reklama je katastrofa...

----------


## Honey

Grozna reklama ovak i onak   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## LiNa ČoKoLiNa

i ja sam im poslala komentar jer stvarno su mogli i bolje uz toliko ljudi kaj se čude kako jedna mama može dojiti na javnome mjestu još i oni se nađu mahati bočicama oko bebe i to na tv-u

----------


## Layla

Ma, katastrofa...dođe mi da se dobrovoljno javim u marketing i besplatno plasiram zamjensku reklamu za ovu..fuj!

----------


## apricot

Layla, ako ti je to struka, možda u nekim kampanjama možeš pomoći i Rodi   :Heart:

----------


## Layla

> Layla, ako ti je to struka, možda u nekim kampanjama možeš pomoći i Rodi


Eh, nažalost-nije (možda bi malo bolje zarađivala da je), a i svakako bi vam se javila. Po zanimanju sam profesorica.( možda neke instrukcije???  :Smile:  )
A što se tiče ove reklame-radi se o dječjoj štednji, a izgleda  zastrašujuće onaj pogled iz kolijevke..ma,  možda se jednostavno kreativnom timu zalomio trenutak ne-inspiracije..nadam se da u budućnosti neće više biti takvih trenutaka..

----------


## Inka

sviđa mi se ovo - entuzijazam mama koje doje da promijene stvari, čak i u reklamama!  :Klap:  tu gdje ja živim ima strašno puno djece, sve vrvi od kolica. ali - osim nas dvije, vidjela sam samo još jednu mamu da doji vani, sve ostale se oboružale bočicama  :Nope:  
idem im poslati mail!

----------


## Angie75

> Nice prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  izgledaju kao familija idiota
> 
> 
> u tome je i poanta


To je i meni prvo palo na pamet - idioti   :Wink:

----------


## Angie75

Btw, upravo sam im poslala komentar i dobila njihov mail da ću odgovor dobiti za 2 dana.

----------


## Riana

poslala sam komentar, 

hvala na linku!

----------


## Poslid

napisala

----------


## frenki26

I ja sam im poslala mail   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ono što mene iznenađuje je to što je što nikome u tom "kreativnom timu", među ljudima koji su platili raklamu i cijelom tom lancu od trenutka kada je banka odlučila reklamirati proizvod do trenutka kada je osvanuo na HTVu, a riječ je vjerujem o popriličnom broju ljudi, nije palo napamet da nešto ne štima u toj reklami i da bi mogli biti zasuti ljutitim mailovima!

Čini se da je u našem društvu ipak bočica i raspored dojenja standard!

----------


## Riana

> poslala sam komentar, 
> 
> hvala na linku!


odgovor u roku 2 dana...

----------


## Andora

u usporedbi sa njihovom reklamom kad momčina liježe u roditeljski krevet (na koju se uvijek nasmijem) ova mi je  :/

----------


## Layla

> u usporedbi sa njihovom reklamom kad momčina liježe u roditeljski krevet (na koju se uvijek nasmijem) ova mi je  :/


Da, ta je reklama odlična! Zato i rekoh-nije im bila inspiracija na nekom nivou kad su radili ovu reklamu!

----------


## rayna

Poslala,baš me zanima odgovor  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bublić

a zamislite ovo: mama doji, dijete gušta i "kaže" Moja mama zna što je za mene najbolje da budem zdrav i velik! moja mama zna što je najbolje da budem i siguran1 moja mama zna što je bubašpara...

ili obrnuto..moja mama ne zna da je njeno mlijeko najbolje, pa zato ne zna ni za buba šparu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

ili tako nešto,

----------


## Trina

> a zamislite ovo: mama doji, dijete gušta i "kaže" Moja mama zna što je za mene najbolje da budem zdrav i velik! moja mama zna što je najbolje da budem i siguran1 moja mama zna što je bubašpara...
> ,


Ovo je super!!  :Klap:  ovo bi im trebalo poslati kao zamjensku reklamu.

----------


## klara

> a zamislite ovo: mama doji, dijete gušta i "kaže" Moja mama zna što je za mene najbolje da budem zdrav i velik! moja mama zna što je najbolje da budem i siguran1 moja mama zna što je bubašpara...


bublić pošalji im to  :Wink:

----------


## Poslid

Dobila sam na e-mail obavijest da je moj komentar prosljeđen na raiffeisen stambenu štedionicu ali se ne vidi na koji mail (da vam stavim link)

----------


## MGrubi

> bublić prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a zamislite ovo: mama doji, dijete gušta i "kaže" Moja mama zna što je za mene najbolje da budem zdrav i velik! moja mama zna što je najbolje da budem i siguran1 moja mama zna što je bubašpara...
> 
> 
> bublić pošalji im to


 :D  :D

----------


## Poslid

_apricot editirala post od poslid jer su kontakti koje je napisala - oni na koje se javljaju kreditni i ini savjetnici i nemaju veze s marketingom._

svoje pritužbe možete slati na link koji je klara stavila:

http://www.rba.hr/my/bank/common/com...sp?language=HR

----------


## rayna

> a zamislite ovo: mama doji, dijete gušta i "kaže" Moja mama zna što je za mene najbolje da budem zdrav i velik! moja mama zna što je najbolje da budem i siguran1 moja mama zna što je bubašpara...
> 
> ili obrnuto..moja mama ne zna da je njeno mlijeko najbolje, pa zato ne zna ni za buba šparu    
> 
> ili tako nešto,


bublic,šalji im to i prijavi se da im radiš reklame,usput će i mnogim mamama dobro doć,mislim na one koje su "izgubile"mlijeko,a nemogu ga nikako pronać  :Wink:

----------


## bublić

hvala, hvala, ah ti rijetki trenuci inspiracije...  :Grin:

----------


## bublić

Evo ja nešto sklepala , usred peglanja, pa kako vam se čini??

Poštovani, 

javljam se u vezi vaše reklame za novi oblik štednje-bubašparu. Mislim da nije korektno prikazati dojenče kojemu se "tura" bočica. Mnoge udruge roditelja, primalje i doktori predano, s entuzijazmom, promoviraju dojenje kao najbolji izbor za dijete.Postoje različiti pravilnici u svrhu promoviranja dojenja koji su prihvaćeni u mnogo zemalja, pa tako i u Republici Hrvatskoj(Međunarodni pravilnik o marketingu nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko, 1992. godine), a koji zabranjuju reklamiranje bilo kakve zamjenske hrane za dojenčad. Iako niste direktno prekršili pravilnik, vaša reklama je "šaka u oko" svim predanim mamama dojiljama, gdje i ja ponosno spadam. Mislim da bi puno pozitivnije reakcije na reklamu bile da to izgleda ovako nekako: 

mama doji, dijete gušta i "kaže" Moja mama zna što je za mene najbolje da budem zdrav i velik! moja mama zna što je najbolje da budem i siguran1 moja mama zna što je bubašpara... 

ili obrnuto..moja mama ne zna da je njeno mlijeko najbolje, pa zato ne zna ni za buba šparu. 

Sa štovanjem i nadom da ćete prihvatiti moje sugestije, ali i sugestije drugih koji su vam poslali "protestan" e-mail, 
bublić (naravno-ime i prezime, neću da me još hvataju po Rodi  :Laughing: )

----------


## makita

BRAVO!!!
Šteta što ne volim peglanje...tj. šteta što nisam vješta u pisanoj riječi pa da je ovako efektno. Potrudit ću se poslati im obični mail negodovanja.

----------


## bublić

kad se male ruke slože... samo naprijed makita !  :Kiss:

----------


## Riana

jel dobio tko kakav odgovor?

----------


## Angie75

Moram priznati da je moj komentar bio puno britkiji, sad mi je žao da nisam bila više diplomata. Dobila sam odgovor od RBA da je moj komentar proslijeđen Stambenoj štedionici. To još jučer. Sad čekam konkretan odgovor.

----------


## k2007

> osim nas dvije, vidjela sam samo još jednu mamu da doji vani, sve ostale se oboružale bočicama


off topic, ali ne treba odmah osuđivati - ni ja ne dojim *VANI*  :Wink:

----------


## klara

*bublić* super si ovo složila! I to ona pozitivna verzija, ono pod "obrnuto" mi se ne sviđa.




> off topic, ali ne treba odmah osuđivati - ni ja ne dojim *VANI*


Tu se slažem, uvijek treba izbjegavati osuđivanje, procjenjivanje i pretpostavljanje. I ja sam prva 3 mjeseca vukla bočice  sa sobom, tko je mogao znati da je u njima moje mlijeko. A da smo usvojili dijete (o čemu smo vrlo ozbiljno razmišljali) definitivno bi ga hranili s fromulom (malo dijete naravno)

Super za slanje komentara  :D

----------


## marči

:/ ja radim u toj bljakgroznojfujodvratnoj raiffeisen stambenoj štedionci...molim vas mailove šaljite na štedionicu, ne na banku ona nema veze s ovo reklamom.
na netu nađite web šedionice ne banke.

shvatite me za ostalo...

----------


## MGrubi

pa nije čitava štedionica kriva, samo onaj biser koji je odobrio snimanje te reklame

----------


## klara

> :/ ja radim u toj bljakgroznojfujodvratnoj raiffeisen stambenoj štedionci...


Joj *marči* pa nije cijela štedionica bljak zato jer je netko napravio krivu procjenu kod scenarija za reklamu.  Ne mislim da je nitko bio zlonamjeran a još manje da je cijela štedionica krivac.
Mi bismo samo trebali skrenuti pažnju na to da bočica nije pozitivna stvar a ne osuđivati i zgražati se.

----------


## arte

Znam da ćete me sada popljuvati, ali meni to sve sa bočicom nije tako strašno....Ja osobno dojim, nemam nikakvih problema i nemam potrebu za bočicom. Također, dojim u javnosti. Međutim imam ljude oko sebe kojima se dogodilo da su izgubili mlijeko ili izdajaju svoje mlijeko, pa dijete hrane na bočicu (uglavnom zbog početnih problema sa bolnim bradavicama ) Znam da ova reklama generalno  promovira bočicu, ali po meni bočica nije naajstrašnija stvar na svijetu, nešto fuj, bljak, odvratno.
Ona je ponekada ljudima potrebna........
A i slažem se sa Klarom što se tiče posvojenja - ukoliko je dijete malo morali bi ga hraniti na bočicu.

----------


## jadranka605

kad sam vidila reklamu odma sam pomislila na rodu...
reko sebi: bit će komentara...
ni meni se reklama ne sviđa, dapače, degutantna mi je.

Šta se tiće dojenja u javnosti...ni ja nisam dojila malog na otvorenom (skoknila bi do moje mame na posa i tamo ga podojila) ali, eto, neki dan san se ipak odlučila da ga podojim u parku...kad ono, mi usred dojenja, kadli grupica kineza (japanaca) prođoše i svi mi se smješkaju, dvoje slikaje, a ja cila ponosna!

----------


## bublić

> *bublić* super si ovo složila! I to ona pozitivna verzija, ono pod "obrnuto" mi se ne sviđa.


ni meni, ali s obzirom da se radi o familiji idiota...  :Laughing:

----------


## Riana

i meni su javili da je poruka proslijeđena u štedionicu, a da li će oni odgovoriti, tko zna.
glavno da je poruka prenesena

----------


## marči

al ova reklama je parodija...barem je tako zamišljena....kao i njena predhodnica, gdje 30-godišnjak skače mami i tati u krevet...mislim da nema takvog "frajera"...barem se nadam...
sve je prenaglašeno...i djedova frizura i njihove grimase...i ta nesretna bočica...nije da branim reklamu zato što tamo radim...već mi se zbilja ne čini da je DEGUTANTNA ili...

----------


## Angie75

Marči, nije stvar u degutantnosti, nego samo u tome da je ovo svojevrsna promocija bočice, a toga u medijima ima puno previše. 
Ovo je sad svršena stvar, ali možda drugi put malo o tome razmisle, a i to je već nešto!

----------


## Stijena

ma ja mislim da ovdje na rodi nema čovjeka kojem ta reklama sama po sebi iz sto razloga nije iritantna
meni osobno osim promoviranja bočice kod tako male bebe i familije idiota, iskreno ide na živce i to što beba kao "progovara" muškaračkim dubokim glasom koji nikako ne mogu povezati ni s kim osim s nekakvim izbacivačem, što ta familija iznad bebe pljuje po čitavom kinderbetu, pa i po njoj ....itd. 
A zapravo mi stvarno nije niti jasna poruka te reklame - što, današnji roditelji, bake i djede, su takvi totalni idioti da bebi ne znaju gurnuti ni flašicu u usta, a kolko će im tek vremena trebati da shvate što je to nekakva misterija od stambene štedionice - po meni totalno promašeno i mislim da im je netko trebao ukazati na mišljenje njihovih (potencijalnih) korisnika jer valjda je to bilo upućeno njima. 
A možda mi to svi skupa samo nismo shvatili tu njihovu poantu, pitam se ima li uopće netko tko je, i tko će regirati tako da ga ta reklama potakne na štednju u njihovoj štedionici koja vrlo vjerojatno i nije toliko loša koliko je loša ta reklama.

----------


## Andora

- banka ko banka mi je odlična i najdraža 
- mame, tate, bake, djedovi su debili koji čudom gledaju mirno i gladno dijete, koje očekuje bočicu ko pustinja kišu,
- jedino beba (valjda pala sa druge planete zna za stambenu štedionicu) i strpljivo čeka dan kad će isto skužit rodbina....

idotizam na kvadrat.

----------


## Andora

EDIT:
daleko gluplja reklama za istu štedionicu je ona RADIJSKA, odrasli tip tepa, muca i u vidu brojalice reklamira.... đizs!!!!!   :Coffee:

----------


## Inka

samo da se kratko osvrnem na ono "osuđivanje bočica" i nedojenja vani - nikad mi nije bila namjera baš nikoga osuđivati, tko sam ja uostalom za takvo nešto... isprike, neće se ponoviti  :Embarassed:

----------


## Paulita

Zapravo mi ne smeta ta bočica, reklama mi je općenito užasno glupa, a face....  :Rolling Eyes:   Totalni idioti! Gledaju tu bebu kao da je neka logaritamska jednadžba koju nemaju pojma riješiti. Mislim, zaista....no comment

----------


## Moover

Pozdrav!

Čitam Roda forum već duže vrijeme, al ne javljam se... glavni razlog tomu je iskompleksiranost većine članica i teži oblik brijanja na neke stvari oko djece...

Mislio sam i ovo prešutit, al neću... neki od vas pametuju kao da su pokupili svu pamet svijeta...

Dakle, idemo redom:

1. Osobno, ni meni se ne sviđa reklama   :Smile:  
2. Mlijeko u bočici nije adaptirano, već majčino, izdojeno, jer (kao što ste i same rekle) to je obitelj idiota i napaljeni tata je prilikom malo žešće ševe oštetio (zagrizao) majčine bradavice pa ona sad jadna ne može dojiti!!! Ali čim ju prođu brade, dijete se vraća na sisu. Ok?
3. Po meni, dijete je dovoljno staro da uz sisu može u sebe trpati i druge stvari (šunka, kulen, čevapi)... to što među vama ima frikuša koje će valjda svoje dijete dojiti i u srednjoj školi, to je vaš problem... ne osuđujem vas koji propagirate takav način života, ali ne morate ni vi osuđivati sve one koji nisuu takvi frikovi kao vi...
4. Eh, da, moj mali sinčić ima 20 dana i planiramo ga dojiti dok god mama bude mogla izdržati njegova halapljiva navlačenja cice...   :Grin:  A kad to više ne bude mogla, prelazimo na čevape s lukom... pa ak netko ima nešto protiv, to je vaš problem.
5. Inače, roda i roda forum su mi super i tu supruga i ja visimo već mjesecima (otkad smo zatrudnjeli) i ovim putem se svima zahvaljujemo da svim onim dobrim i lošim savjetima i stvarima koje smo ovdje naučili.   :Naklon:  
Ali, 100 ljudi - 100 ćudi (100 žena - 200 sisa)   :Razz:  Mi pročitamo sve, a prihvatimo samo ono što je argumentirano i za što mi procjenimo da je ok.

Al, udaljih se od teme... nastavite dalje pljuvat... i zapamtite, reklama je od štedionice, ne od banke... ali, i ta banka i ta štedionica možda nisu najbolje na svijetu, ali su ipak najbolje u HR. I imajte razumjevanja, možda u mark. agenciji koja je radila reklamu radi single-polugay tip koji nema dijete... i nije nikad čuo za frikuše s rode koje sad prijete samozapaljenjem ispred poslovnica RBA banke (koja, opet napominjem, nema ništa s tim jer se radi o reklami štedionice)...    :Wink:

----------


## Eci

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Angie75

Moram priznati da sam i ja odvalila   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Jedino ne znam po čemu je MMoover zaključio da je netko ovdje iskompleksiran   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MGrubi

> Al, udaljih se od teme... nastavite dalje pljuvat..


dobro je da si ti tak pristojan i nikog ne pljuvaš   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ms. ivy

mmoover, molim te da se pridržavaš forumskih pravila ponašanja koja između ostalog kažu:

IZRIČITO JE ZABRANJENO: 

2. Korištenje vulgarnih izraza (psovke, prostote i sl.) te se zabranjuje vrijeđanje i omalovažavanje bilo kojeg korisnika Foruma, kao i bilo koje religijske/etničke/seksualne ili slične grupe ili pojedinca, te poticanje mržnje i zlostavljanja. 

5. Nastojte uvijek biti konstruktivni u svojim kritikama i nastojte voditi diskusiju na civiliziranoj razini. Ako imate primjedbe, popratite ih argumentima i preporukama za ispravljanje eventualnih grešaka. Dozvolite da drugi ljudi imaju drugačije mišljenje od vašeg. Vrijeđanje je zabranjeno i sankcionirat će se.

- dakle, slobodno i dalje pametuj na temu   :Wink:  , ali komplekse, frikove i frikuše zadrži za sebe.

----------


## Stijena

o,o cure, evo nam novog bubimira
a već nam je s obzirom na njegov ban (koji mu je možda već i skinut nemam pojma) ionako počeo falit  netko s ovakvim postovima  :Laughing:

----------


## Moover

> Moram priznati da sam i ja odvalila    
> 
> Jedino ne znam po čemu je MMoover zaključio da je netko ovdje iskompleksiran


Pa dobro, ajd, nije većina iskompleksirana, al moje mišljenje (imam valjda pravo na svoje mišljenje?) je da puno vas brije po svom i ne dozvoljava drugim roditeljima da odgajaju djecu po svom... zašto bi bilo po vašem? Zašto ja svom sinu ne bih dao bočicu odmah od prvog dana ako supruga nema mlijeka? Okomili ste se tu na reklamu kao da su dijetetu glavu otkinuli... zar to nisu to kompleksi?

----------


## Angie75

Pa ne, nisu to kompleksi. Ako je dokazano da je za bebu DALEKO NAJBOLJE MAJČINO mlijeko, eto, BAŠ ZATO je hranimo majčinim mlijekom. A to s imanjem/nemanjem mlijeka je duga priča, ima dosta tekstova o tome pa se informiraj.

----------


## ms. ivy

ako supruga nema mlijeka, ja bih joj preporučila da prije bočice nazove sos telefon.   :Smile:  

osim ako već ranije nije, na temelju ispravnih i potpunih informacija, odlučila da neće dojiti ili da dojenje nije vrijedno truda.

a ti si psiholog pa si kompetentan po pitanju kompleksa?

u svakom slučaju, molim da se topic vrati na temu, a to je reklama za bubašparu.

----------


## MGrubi

> i ne dozvoljava drugim roditeljima da odgajaju djecu po svom...


a e, mi ti imamo roda-policiju koja šeta uokolo i kažnjava sve koji ne rade po "našem"   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Moover

Kao što sam i napisao, svi ovi vaši napadi su i razlog zašto se dosad nisam javljao... 

- za mene ste i dalje frikuše (vi koje ne prihvaćate mišljenja i stavove koji se razlikuju od vaših)!
- da, jesam psiholog, pogodak od prve!  :Smile:  A šta si ti?

----------


## Moover

> Pa ne, nisu to kompleksi. Ako je dokazano da je za bebu DALEKO NAJBOLJE MAJČINO mlijeko, eto, BAŠ ZATO je hranimo majčinim mlijekom. A to s imanjem/nemanjem mlijeka je duga priča, ima dosta tekstova o tome pa se informiraj.


Pa napisao sam da to u bočici jest majčino mlijeko!!!

----------


## MGrubi

> - za mene ste i dalje frikuše (vi koje ne prihvaćate mišljenja i stavove koji se razlikuju od vaših)!


aha, vidim kako ti prihavaćaš tuđe stavove .... skroooz fleksibilno   8) 


moja struka stoji u mom profilu

----------


## ms. ivy

ok, rekao si svoje, opet te molim da se pridržavaš pravila i da topic ostane na temi.

----------


## Moover

> aha, vidim kako ti prihavaćaš tuđe stavove .... skroooz fleksibilno   8)


Ja svoje stavove oko odgoja ne prodajem okolo kao da su jedini i najbolji i kao da nema boljih... 

Napominjem da vi Rode jeste u pravu oko dojenja, da je zdravije, da ga treba promovirati i sve to, i toga se i supruga i ja pridržavamo... ja sam samo htio reći da većina članova foruma previše brije na to i jednostavno se ne žele pomiriti s činjenicom da ima roditelja koji na drugačiji način žele podizati svoju djecu... 

Hoćete li moju suprugu osuditi ako kažem da će prestat dojiti kad sin navrši godinu dana? Treba li ga možda (po mišljenju nekih pojedinaca na ovom forumu) dojiti dok ne upiše faks???

----------


## Stijena

ajde da odignoriramo ovo jer ako se zahukta, nikad kraja
čovjek je lijepo rekao da *on misli* da si ovdje svi dolaze liječit komplekse, pa si ih je valjda i on došao izliječiti
a koliko sam ja shvatila većinu postova na ovom topicu, sve u svemu, svi misle da je reklama promašena, a o tome kao nekakva ciljana skupina, imaju pravo imati i izreći svoje mišljenje i još uvjek biti u skladu s pravilima foruma

----------


## Angie75

Bravo Stijena, prava si odvjetnica!

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Hoćete li moju suprugu osuditi ako kažem da će prestat dojiti kad sin navrši godinu dana?


ne. impliciraš.




> Treba li ga možda (po mišljenju nekih pojedinaca na ovom forumu) dojiti dok ne upiše faks???


ne, takvih pojedinaca na ovom forumu nema. niti jedan.

----------


## klara

sjetila sam se kako smo se u prvom osnovne, na satovima razredne zajednjce, igrali gluhog telefona..

----------


## Vodenjak

> Hoćete li moju suprugu osuditi ako kažem da će prestat dojiti kad sin navrši godinu dana?


Ne, pa s dojenjem se prestaje kada to ne žele više ili dijete ili majka. Mene osobno zanima, kako će napraviti taj rez? Namazati bradavice senfom, paprom ili nečim sličnim?? Te su savjete meni davali (oni koji misle da je vrijeme za prestajanje), ali ne pada mi napamet učiniti takvo što djetetu.

----------


## Angie75

Je li tko dobio odgovor? Nešto su se ušutili....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## plashljivo_pile

jooooooooj kako sam znala da ćete otvorit ovaj topic   :Laughing:  

reklama mi je bezveze, ono pjevušenje mi para mozak.
to kaj djeluju ko obitelj debila... pa mislim da je to i bila namjera, ko neka sprdačina il neš.

bilo bi mi draže da je u reklami cica umjesto bočice, al onda bi to bila turbo nježna wow reklama, a ne sprdačina s hrpom idiota ko što je trebala bit.

i jel ima kakvih odgovora? i mene zanima  :Grin:

----------


## aries24

ni bu, ni ba  :/

----------


## rayna

ili nisam vidjela ili u posljednje vrijeme na tv-u nema reklame za bubašparu?
kad je prikazana,onda je samo dio reklame i to onaj gdje nema prikazanih faca?

----------


## upornamama

i meni se cini da prikazuju samo zadnji dio, bez bebe.

----------


## Riana

skraćena je na par sekundi!
barem to, kad odgovora nema

----------


## ivarica

> ili nisam vidjela ili u posljednje vrijeme na tv-u nema reklame za bubašparu?
> kad je prikazana,onda je samo dio reklame i to onaj gdje nema prikazanih faca?


obicno se reklame tako i rade da prvo prikazuju cijelu a onda kasnije, jeftinije, kracu

----------


## dijana76

meni se čini da je onima koji su radili reklamu najnormalnije da dijete jede iz bočice nego iz prsa.možda je to u njihovoj okolini normalno.na žalost.

ja se svaki put načudim koliko žena ima oko mene koje ne doje nego hrane djecu formulama.najgore mi je čuti da su ostale bez mlijeka nakon mjesec dana,kao beba svakih pol sata htjela jesti...bože,a skokovi u razvoju?? jednostavno,nitko se obrazuje u tom smjeru-dojenja.

----------


## zmaj

reć ću ovima u bubašpari...da nam plate reklamu!! moj mali MM-u na "buba..buba....bubašpara"... odgovara sa   :Laughing:   smijehom i to sav razbacan   :Laughing:

----------


## Layla

> reć ću ovima u bubašpari...da nam plate reklamu!! moj mali MM-u na "buba..buba....bubašpara"... odgovara sa    smijehom i to sav razbacan


Zmaj, dobro bi došla koja kunica za još koju pelenicu, ha?   :Laughing:

----------


## zmaj

L kak si me samo razotkrila??!!   :Laughing:  samo dok ušparamo...bit će on VELIKA buba

----------


## Layla

> L kak si me samo razotkrila??!!   samo dok ušparamo...bit će on VELIKA buba


  :Laughing:

----------


## Barbie

Evo u novom broju  časopisa MAMA I BEBA je reklama za tu reklamu na TV-u i između ostalog piše ovako: 
"RB štedionica je lansirala još jedan uspješan TV spot i duhovitu kampanju, ovaj puta za dječju štednju. Kreativna agencija Nukleus, tj. dvojac Canki-Dubravčić, angažirali su našeg popularnog filmskog režisera H. Hribara, dok je Gonzo bio snimatelj,a nekolicina, što glumca, što amatera, je dobro prenijela atmosferu doma u kojem je novorođenče tek nekoliko dana.............ova reklama govori o štednji od rođenja.O tome, naravno, ne može odlučivati novorođena beba,ali straiji, iskusniji i pametniji bi trebali raditi sve za dobrobit svog djeteta, iako to često nije baš tako......RB štedionica je sa svojom Bubašparom htjela utjecati na svijest roditelja da od početka brinu o financijama svog djeteta!"
Itd. Iskreno, meni beba u TV spotu uopće ne izgleda kao tek novorođena beba koja je tek par dana kod kuće,a izgleda ne znaju kako izgleda takva beba niti oni koji su spot napravili.Pa je onda možda shvatljivo i da su napravili takav spot kakav su napravili, sa bočicom (mada mi ne znamo jel u bočici majčino mlijeko ili adaptirano) jer pojma nemaju.A ja i ne znam "što je pisac htio reći" tim spotom, definitivno me ništa ne potiče i ne govori da žele utjecati na svijest roditelja da brinu o financijama djeteta od samog početka.No, sto ljudi, sto čudi!

----------


## rayna

ok,sad barem znamo koji biseri stoje iza reklame,a da su oni iznad bebe pametniji...
ma o tome smo već diskutirale.ne želim se ponavljati.

----------


## MGrubi

> .A ja i ne znam "što je pisac htio reći" tim spotom, !


definitivno bačen novac

mene reklama doslovce vrijeđa: jelte: mi koji nismo uzeli bubašparu smo idioti, nesposobni da se uopće brinemo o djeci

----------


## mikka

moover, kuco stara
legendarni postovi. 
o-ce-mo jos, o-ce-mo jos!

aha, on topik, reklama mi je za (da ne napisem sta). ili, pristojnija verzija, ne svidja mi se. 
bolja mi je ona kad se tridesetogodisnjak uvlaci starcima u krevet.

----------


## sorciere

> al ova reklama je parodija...barem je tako *zamišljena*....


ja bih rekla da je samo tako zamišljena. 

neovisno o bočici - užasno je iritantna. čak i ona koja se emitira na radiju (mijenjam stanicu). 

nije poanta u tome da li je netko pogriješio, nego da li će taj koji je pogriješio - tu grešku nastojati ispraviti. 

zar se nije mogla napraviti npr. reklama o bebi koja sretno i sigurno raste u okrilju vedre (a ne frik) obitelji, znajući da joj je budućnost osigurana??? slika kasice prasice u koju stavljaju kunu, i to popraćeno veselim dječjim smijehom (ili osmjehom) ...

----------


## Moover

> moover, kuco stara
> legendarni postovi. 
> o-ce-mo jos, o-ce-mo jos!


Ma bih ja, al ne smijem.... zaprijetile mi adminice...   :Saint:  

Inače, onaj čupavi tip iz reklame za Bubašparu me neodoljivo podsjeća na čupavog tipa iz reklame za stambeni kredit ZABA.   :Grin:

----------


## Inka

evo kapljica ulja na žaravicu - ak' je ono majčino mlijeko u boci, zašto onda "bakica" isprobava temperaturu mlijeka na nadlanici? mislim, majčino mlijeko nemre bit pretoplo, a nit' se može zgrušat tak' da zaštopa dudu, ne?  :Razz:

----------


## Moover

S obzirom na količinu mlijeka u bočici, izgleda da mama ima ogromne sise... mljac-mljac...  :D

----------


## Moover

> evo kapljica ulja na žaravicu - ak' je ono majčino mlijeko u boci, zašto onda "bakica" isprobava temperaturu mlijeka na nadlanici? mislim, majčino mlijeko nemre bit pretoplo, a nit' se može zgrušat tak' da zaštopa dudu, ne?


A ohladi ti se to brzo... od vremena dok majka izdoji pa dok oni njemu uvale to u usta, prođe i sat vremena...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Angie75

> S obzirom na količinu mlijeka u bočici, izgleda da mama ima ogromne sise... mljac-mljac...  :D


  :Laughing:  
Smješno mi je tvoje mljac-mljac, a inače, veličina tvog objekta požude nema nikakve veze s količinom mlijeka.

----------


## Inka

sve si mislim da klinac ima sreće, izdojeno mlijeko ili ne, što je tako pametan jer mu se stari donedavno trpao svojim starcima u krevet. možda još žive kod njih, trebalo bi provjeriti  :Laughing:

----------


## Honey

Kojom brzinom se množe postovi u ovom topicu, mislim da je reklama imala super odjek u javnosti. Nije potpuno promašena.

----------


## MGrubi

> Nije potpuno promašena.


za mene je, jer iz principa neću uzeti bubašparu 8)

----------


## Angie75

> Honey prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Nije potpuno promašena.
> 
> 
> za mene je, jer iz principa neću uzeti bubašparu 8)


Isto. Tako nešto sam im i napisala. Btw, odgovora neeeeema

----------


## TinnaZ

cure, jel to izgleda nema više te reklame

bravo za građansku inicijativu, u puno stvari ne mora udruga baš pisati službene stavove, da se mnogo toga i ovako "po građanski" riješiti.

ekipi koja je radila reklamnu vjerojatno nije ugodno, nadam se da im je netko spomenuo i da im je ona reklama gdje se tip uvlači starcima u krevete baš simpa.
Ova reklama je stvarno bljak i odbojna, čak i ako izuzmem bočicu. Mislim dobiješ dijete, koje je dopalo hrpi idiota, jadno u kakvu obitelj je došlo.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ovo sam i ja vidjela i pomislila _"e sad baš neću kod vas otvorit ništa, hehe"_.

----------

